# How to remove operating system from Harddrive ?



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

formmat the partition it is on


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

You may have problems if you delete the boot loader 
I will transfer you to the linux forum where the experts there can help.


----------



## System366 (Jun 18, 2008)

You can format the partition with Linux on just fine, the boot loader will be arsed (Mosy likely GRUB) but that is fine as Windows has its own Boot Loader which GRUB overides i believe... not qwite sure how the boot loader works but i know u can format a linux partition and windows will still work  also i suggest if u want ur partitions back to windows then download the gParted live CD and boot up from that and use that to format the partition with linux on it then resize ur windows partition to take up the rest of the drive.

Hope this helps

SystemOveride366


----------



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

if you have windows, go get a trial of paragon and delete the linux partion(s) and the swap partiton. DON'T forget to rewrite the MBR with paragon


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Another solution would be to download and burn PCLinuxOS MiniMe, boot it, and use "DiskDrake" to remove the partitions. There are other live discs that have partitioners. eLive is good too, it has GParted. Knoppix is the best for older computers, and it has QTParted on it (Last time I checked...).


----------

